
Inside Amazon’s robot-run supermarket that needs just 3 human workers - nikunjk
http://nypost.com/2017/02/05/inside-amazons-robot-run-supermarket-that-needs-just-3-human-workers/
======
outlog
JeffBezos: .@nypost, whoever your anonymous sources are on this story
[http://nypost.com/2017/02/05/inside-amazons-robot-run-
superm...](http://nypost.com/2017/02/05/inside-amazons-robot-run-supermarket-
that-needs-just-3-human-workers/) – they’ve mixed up their meds!
[https://twitter.com/jeffbezos/status/829054770308485120](https://twitter.com/jeffbezos/status/829054770308485120)

------
petra
Yep. A new store type will enable them to achieve "profit margins of between
22 percent to 40 percent ", when the gross margins of Walmart are ~24%.

